# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Kështu jeton një femijë palestinez...

## xnjeri

Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare

----------


## drague

> Keshtu jeton femiu Aplestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare


shko mso shqip iher. dhe perpara qaji hallin shqiptarve.

shqiptari me shqiptarin.......... arabi me arabin  2+2=4

----------


## mia@

Si jeton femiu palestinez se nuk po lexoj a shikoj gje? Po femijet shqiptar i ke pare si jetojne? Kemi nevoje per ndergjegjesim kombetar ne radhe te pare. Ke shkuar shume larg. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## TetovaMas

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare



He,he, he, XNJERI  !!!

Satelit te fuqishem paske bre shqipetare !! 

Kthe satelitin ka femijet shqipetare,ndoshta e fiton nje "grane " nacionalizem ne oborrin tende .

----------


## goldian

jane keto palestinez e arab shkerdhym qe diskotekave bahen ka 5 6 e rrahin nje shqiptar 
po prap se prap kosovareve tone te dashur ju dhimbsen vllaznit arab

si spashe une ndonje nga shqiperia te hape teme per arabet 

si mund te mendosh per njerez qe qelben 1 kilometer larg
per njerez qe ne 2010 jetojne si ne 1020 

pastaj ne si komb kemi mijera telashe e probleme po k.... spo i plas njeriu 
se marr vesht sa rrini forumeve hipni avionit e shkoni bombardoni izraELIN

----------


## drague

> jane keto palestinez e arab shkerdhym qe diskotekave bahen ka 5 6 e rrahin nje shqiptar 
> po prap se prap kosovareve tone te dashur ju dhimbsen vllaznit arab
> 
> si spashe une ndonje nga shqiperia te hape teme per arabet 
> 
> si mund te mendosh per njerez qe qelben 1 kilometer larg
> per njerez qe ne 2010 jetojne si ne 1020 
> 
> pastaj ne si komb kemi mijera telashe e probleme po k.... spo i plas njeriu 
> se marr vesht sa rrini forumeve hipni avionit e shkoni bombardoni izraELIN


mos u nervozo Goldi........ immer cool bleiben :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xnjeri

> 0 
> 
> pastaj ne si komb kemi mijera telashe e probleme po k.... spo i plas njeriu 
> se marr vesht sa rrini forumeve hipni avionit e shkoni bombardoni izraELIN


o tipi ti a je ktu pari hiq a jo..... ketu  ku po  diskutojm eshte arena nderkombetare  diskutohet per probleme nderkombetare... e sa i perkete problemeve vendore ketu ne kete forum ka nenforum  per diskutimin e problemeve vendore

----------


## TetovaMas

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare




Te kjo muhalla jone qe sateliti juaj nuk na kapaka ,eshte mire qe t'a beje me dije se ::: SE PARI  T'A DUAM DHE T'A NDIHMIJME NJERI TJETRIN S'I SHQIPETARE DHE MANDEJ ( TE SHOHIM PER TE TJERET ) NE QOFTE SE KEMI NDONJE REZERVE.

Ne raste se nuk i beson kesaj qe te them une , shko dhe benja nje pyetje babes suaj apo shtergjyshit tende me c'fare buke eshte rritur ai ???? Me sigur me buke misri (kollomoc )

----------


## Corvus

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare


A e hani gjizen juve?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> A e hani gjizen juve?


Per cfare gjize e ke llafin ti shoku ate te korces? :pa dhembe:

----------


## 2043

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare


kujt ja ndjen per fe minjte palestinez ketu?
Ketu behet lufte per mbijetese e per ekzistence.
 :me dylbi:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare


ah , e gjete dhe ti se ku ta hapesh kete teme. 
cfare ndergjegje kerkon ti?

shumica e njerezve sot e sidomos ne kete forum , nuk shohin dot pertej hundes se tyre .

Mgjth respekt per humanitetin tend ....good samaritan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po na jep dicka ne te cilen te shofim nese do na vrasi ndergjegja apo jo ? 
Se kshu ne vende boshe sme vret aspak ..

----------


## niku-nyc

Ka plot Sheike te pasur qe nuk mendojn per asnji fmei Arabe jo vec ne Palestine por ne gjith boten Arabe dhe ju keut qaeni per femijet Arabe.

Arabet jan popull i pist dhe te pabese. Vetem protestojn dhe flasin llafe por asnjehere nuk marin iniciativen te bejn ate qe u thot goja. Sado qe tregojn burrni apo nacionalism te gjith jan burracak. Po te ishin aq te dhimshem te gjith q enga Sheiket dhe ata qe mbaen sikur mbrojn fene Islame te bejn gjen me te rendesishme te ardhmen e femijve sepse pa te ardhmen e femijeve te tyre me shume demtojn veten sesa boten.


Femija Palestinez mund te jetoj keq por jo me keq sesa nje femi ne Afrike me semundje dhe pa buke. Shqiptari ka hallet e veta mu ne vendin e vet, ne skemi fuqi te mbajm femijet tone e jo Palestinezet.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare


Ti adoptojme,ose te flasim keq kunder Amerikes.

----------


## the admiral

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare


"ku je oj ndergjegje nderkombetare?" mendoj se duhet te pyesesh vendet arabe se pari...
kam pas hapur nje teme dikur per kufirin mes gazes dhe izraelit...
çfare ndergjegjeje duhet te kene egjyptjanet? "vellezerit" e tyre  muslimane...
vendet arabe se bashku me iranin, nga njera ane thone "vellezerit palestineze", nga ana tjeter ua fusin sa krahi...

kjo eshte hipokrizi puro...

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> "ku je oj ndergjegje nderkombetare?" mendoj se duhet te pyesesh vendet arabe se pari...
> kam pas hapur nje teme dikur per kufirin mes gazes dhe izraelit...
> çfare ndergjegjeje duhet te kene egjyptjanet? "vellezerit" e tyre  muslimane...
> vendet arabe se bashku me iranin, nga njera ane thone "vellezerit palestineze", nga ana tjeter ua fusin sa krahi...
> 
> kjo eshte hipokrizi puro...


xnjeri nuk po mundohet qe ti te dergosh ndihma ne palestine , po thjesht te indinjohesh me kushtet mjerane te cilet ata femije rriten.

mos kerko drejtesi nga dikush tjeter kur ti distancohesh per vete ndaj ketyre fatkeqesive. 

Por te pakten me zemer te te vije keq , nqs te ka ngel ndonje fije humaniteti ne shpirt.

----------


## the admiral

> xnjeri nuk po mundohet qe ti te dergosh ndihma ne palestine , po thjesht te indinjohesh me kushtet mjerane te cilet ata femije rriten.
> 
> mos kerko drejtesi nga dikush tjeter kur ti distancohesh per vete ndaj ketyre fatkeqesive. 
> 
> Por te pakten me zemer te te vije keq , nqs te ka ngel ndonje fije humaniteti ne shpirt.


???!!!??? 
ç'eshte ky shkrim pa lidhje?
nuk e paske vene re se sa here kam shkruar per gjendjen ne palestine. 
per politiken e jashtme te shpifur amerikane...
une distancohem, aq sa distancohesh ti...
ndoshta me pak, sepse mendoj se kam lexuar me shume se ti per izraelin dhe palestinen dhe per gjendjen e mjeruar te shume shteteve afrikane. shtete qe ti ndoshta as nuk di fare se ku i bien... ke gjetur personin e gabuar per t'i bere moral...
apo ti shkon e lufton dhe me quan mua te distancuar??
une natyrisht ndjej keqardhje. e kam thene edhe shume here qe krijimi i shtetit te izraelit per mendimin tim eshte nje nga padrejtesite me te medha te historise moderne...

p.s. nuk je dakord me ate qe shkruajta??
atehere ndergjegjesohu ti me poshtersine qe mbizoteron ne bote arabe (e kam fjalen per drejtuesit e vendeve dhe jo popullin)...
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=60224&page=57

----------


## gloreta

> Keshtu jeton femiu Palestinez.... Ku je ti oj ndergjegjeja nderkomtare




Shqipja ka skaduar.

shkruaj qarte, nuk kuptohet hic.

----------


## Lulzim7

spaku hape te komuniteti musliman mos e hap te njerezit qe i thojne te zezes se bardhe.... E dime edhe shqiptaret qysh jetojne, po per fat te keq nuk i kane fajet muslimanet per ate udheheqje te shtetit.. po patriotet qe luftuan per karrika....

----------

